# Brenner: Firmware-Update unter Linux?!?

## appelgebak

'N Abend,

ich habe hier den LG 4040B mit einer A300-er Firmware.

Ich täte ganz gerne das Ding auf eine neuere Version bringen, damit er mit meinen Rohlingen auch vierfach brennt. 

Habe kein Windoof zur verfügung, nur unter einer VMWare-session, aber damit kann ich zwar von der DVD lesen und brennen, aber das blöde Firmware-Proggi findet den Brenner nicht.

Habe ihn extra an Secondary Master ( ohne Slave ) gehängt, Mörder-Berechtigungen (777) auf /dev/hdc gegeben - nix!.

Wie macht ihr sowas?

Appel

----------

## steveb

 *appelgebak wrote:*   

> 'N Abend,
> 
> ich habe hier den LG 4040B mit einer A300-er Firmware.
> 
> Ich täte ganz gerne das Ding auf eine neuere Version bringen, damit er mit meinen Rohlingen auch vierfach brennt. 
> ...

 dos boot diskette vom netz ziehen und dann den bios flasher drauf legen und mit der diskette booten und flashen.

gruss

steve

----------

## reptile

das problem kenne ich, daher würde mich eine lösung interessieren, bei der man a) kein diskettenlaufwerk braucht (notebook), und b) haben viele brennerhersteller nur noch windows-programme für firmware-updates vorgesehen... traurig, traurig.

----------

## steveb

 *reptile wrote:*   

> das problem kenne ich, daher würde mich eine lösung interessieren, bei der man a) kein diskettenlaufwerk braucht (notebook), und b) haben viele brennerhersteller nur noch windows-programme für firmware-updates vorgesehen... traurig, traurig.

 Seit einwenig kreativ! Wie wäre es mit diesen Vorschlägen:booten von einer kleinen DOS Partition (braucht ja nicht mehr als ein paar MB)booten eines kleinen DOS Images (kann man ja jederzeit unter Linux erstellen)booten über das NetzwerkWindows PE oder auch Bart's BartPEboot ab USB Stickboot ab CD-ROMetc

Wenn es ein echtes Problem für euch wäre, dann würdet ihr nur so von Ideen sprudeln. Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg.

Gruss

SteveB

----------

## reptile

mist, enttarnt  :Wink: 

edit: wobei die windows-versionen eben an windows scheitern.

----------

## steveb

 *reptile wrote:*   

> mist, enttarnt 
> 
> edit: wobei die windows-versionen eben an windows scheitern.

 Was? Ich verstehe nicht genau. Wenn Du Windows brauchst, kannst Du doch mit der BartPE schön sauber Dein Windows haben.

Gruss

Steve

----------

## Lenz

WTF ist BartPE? Hab ich was verpasst?

Alternativ kannst du dir ja OpenDOS holen.

----------

## steveb

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> WTF ist BartPE? Hab ich was verpasst?
> 
> Alternativ kannst du dir ja OpenDOS holen.

 BartPE

----------

## Anarcho

Man sollte trotzdem ne Email an den Hersteller schicken damit der merkt das seine Hardware auch unter Linux zum Einsatz kommt.

Das wird kurzfristig nichts ändern, aber wenn das genug leute machen vielleicht mittel- oder langfristig schon.

----------

## steveb

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Man sollte trotzdem ne Email an der Hersteller schicken damit der merkt das seine Hardware auch unter Linux zum Einsatz kommt.
> 
> Das wird kurzfristig nichts ändern, aber wenn das genug leute machen vielleicht mittel- oder langfristig schon.

 Mache ich schon lange. Habe gerade Heute ein Mail an Adaptec geschrieben, wegen der ganzen Geschichte mit OpenBSD.

----------

